# Stap Assassins trail cam pics



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

mine are on the other thread the tall 8 is a reg daily in the daylight


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

here are some new i got


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

is that one a piebald


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

nice deer!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> is that one a piebald



Looks like a sun glare to me.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

ivacic said:


> nice deer!!


thanks


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Looks like a sun glare to me.


it is a sun glare.


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

ill be pullin my trailcam from one of the farms friday so hopefully ill have some pics of some nice bucks.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

alright id like to check em out


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

nice bucks


----------

